# The Smoked Ziti Experiment



## jcx1028 (Oct 17, 2012)

(deleted)


----------



## roller (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW that looks great and I am not much of a pasta eater...


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like they both came out great!

  Mike


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like it came out great


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Oct 17, 2012)

How did the smoked baked ziti come out.  The photo's look great but how was the taste?


----------



## spoolinaz (Oct 17, 2012)

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> How did the smoked baked ziti come out.  The photo's look great but how was the taste?


x2


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2012)

> photo-4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ZITI looks awesome_

_Try frying the skin till crisp and chop and add to the pulled chicken or use sort of like bacon on the chicken sandwich._

_Great job, I'd throw a few back with you any day._


----------



## jcx1028 (Oct 17, 2012)

(deleted)


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 17, 2012)

Now I love me some pasta but I have never tried until now to smoke it.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks great..

Here's some I did a few months ago...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106122/todays-first-smoke-baked-smoked-ziti-with-q-view


----------



## jeff matter (Oct 21, 2012)

My daughter and i made the smoked ziti today and it was incredible! We will be making this again! thankyou for the recipe!


----------

